# Do I need a Livestock Guard Dog or Just a Farm Dog



## bgrave03 (Mar 21, 2017)

First of all I love the forum. its a wealth of information, so I decided to register and join in. Its my first post. I have done a lot of searching and I feel that I fall on the borderline of the need. Here's my story.

I'm starting a farming adventure after years of just hunting our farm. My family owns close to 75 acres which is mixed with some pasture and some scrubby woods (cedars and poor soil and rocky). We have a few stands of hardwood timber but its mostly overgrown with cedar and undergrowth. I've cut a lot of the cedar logs off of the farm and its overgrown with browse. I primarily was creating deer bedding habitat, which worked. Its thick now that I opened up the canopy and let the light in.

This year with my kids getting older (6yo and 2yo) we decided to venture into livestock. I fenced off around 8 acres with the plans to soon fence off another 8 that will join it. It has about 3-4 acres of pasture and the rest is woods. We are building a shed for the goats and plan to bail hay this year.

I have two yearling steers that we plan to pasture through the fall and slaughter in December. Six or so chickens and I've also bought 4 yearling kiko cross and two 2yr old nannies with plans to build up to around 20 or so and get a Billy next year.

I have solid fences and have wired cedar logs to the bottom of the fence in areas where I see that dogs/coyotes have crossed. I plan to go around and do that more as I continue to grow my herd.

I feel like the land will support that many goats based on what I've read. Especially when I fence off the additional 8 or so acres and have a place to alternate them as needed.

Should I consider getting a LGD and if so when?

I want a dog that's going to be safe around my two kids. I thought about the GP, but reading about them getting bored and digging out has shied me away.

I hope I added enough context to help.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

If you put up electric fencing you probably won't need a dog. Since you already have solid fencing up, consider putting a wire across the top and one along the bottom. With one along the bottom you wouldn't need to stuff logs in the low spots.


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

First thing. You do this. Keep doing this. You sound exactly like a few of us here that have been for years. You have a solid plan for field. 

Start with elec fence if you can. My dogs tell me when there is a problem where Walt's dogs drag the problem home, in pieces. Gerold's dogs sell what they can for BBQ. I'm tryin' to get a cross breed to bring BBQ home in pieces.


----------



## Justuhick (Jul 23, 2017)

bgrave03 said:


> First of all I love the forum. its a wealth of information, so I decided to register and join in. Its my first post. I have done a lot of searching and I feel that I fall on the borderline of the need. Here's my story.
> 
> I'm starting a farming adventure after years of just hunting our farm. My family owns close to 75 acres which is mixed with some pasture and some scrubby woods (cedars and poor soil and rocky). We have a few stands of hardwood timber but its mostly overgrown with cedar and undergrowth. I've cut a lot of the cedar logs off of the farm and its overgrown with browse. I primarily was creating deer bedding habitat, which worked. Its thick now that I opened up the canopy and let the light in.
> 
> ...


Hi, I read up to the word livestock. Get two dogs. One of each. Train the livestock dog to stay outside. And choose a big breed. A friend of mine has three herding dogs. One nice and close to the house and the other two, well keep your distance. They stay in the fields he farms. Fenced off course. That's about 4 acres.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Justuhick said:


> Hi, I read up to the word livestock. Get two dogs. One of each. Train the livestock dog to stay outside. And choose a big breed. A friend of mine has three herding dogs. One nice and close to the house and the other two, well keep your distance. They stay in the fields he farms. Fenced off course. That's about 4 acres.


Solid plan, one LGD and one not so friendly Heeler do the trick very nicely for me. Also have a total mutt that has to stay chained up but barks at things. All dogs are good with the baby (surprisingly)


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Hello and welcome.
Have a question: Is your living quarters going to be on that 16 acres? (That would make the difference to me were I making a decision to get an LGD or regular farm "guard" dog.)


----------



## greenTgoats (Jul 1, 2017)

Are predators a big problem where you live?


----------



## Ray (Dec 5, 2002)

greenTgoats said:


> Are predators a big problem where you live?


I have thought about your situation myself? I think I would consider a Donkey? or Llama? also? either of which I have seen being given away several times! for one reason or another? There are many rescues where you could probably get one free or very little outlay! donation? I just feel bad making a clip,e dogs live out in a field? with livestock? I suppose it's a fine thing? I have just felt a dog is more of a family pet? I know better! just a feeling? hehe With bear, bobcat, lynx, coyotes! it is becoming more and more necessary for something! when I was a young fella we had packs of dogs running wild and attacking sheep, and cattle and killing them all over th e place! Everyone would get together and stake out some fine young lambs and wait till the KILLERS arrived and shoot as many as possible! until we got them all killed off! but that was a yearly thing! another as much a problem any more!!best wishes ray


----------



## In The Woods (Apr 27, 2017)

What isn't clear to me is if you are expecting this dog to be at the property without you being there? I can't figure out if you live on this property or only visit to take care of the livestock.


----------



## kevinb (May 31, 2017)

I've only been recently considering my dog options but wanted to say hello. I'm new here as well. Are you looking for a working dog and or predator protection? Just curious, as we are currently looking for a family friendly/predator alert/guard dog.


----------



## Justuhick (Jul 23, 2017)

Great Pyrenees. They are guardian dogs. But need constant brushing.

Sent from my XT1650 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## Pyrpup2016 (Sep 11, 2016)

Great Pyr might be just the dog for you, but do your homework - they need good perimeter fencing, as they are bred to protect large areas, and tend to wander if not well contained. Good guard dogs, while not being (usually) terribly people aggressive - just instant warning to anything/anyone that doesn't belong. They do bark at night as warning to the predators. Close neighbors can be offended - I've found that I recognize what they're doing and am not bothered by the occasional barking - mine doesn't bark all night, just the there is a coyote/fox in the neighborhood. I suggest you check out the Bountiful Farm website - tons of good info on the breed, what to expect, how to train. Some have better coats than others, but at least springtime combing and trimming are necessary. For a dog to be outside guarding in the winter they need thick coats, and they do have that, and it can mat if not taken care of.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

PO, I noticed that you did not answer some of the questions asked of you.
difficult to give advice without knowing some things.
I just stumbled on this forum. so I am probably too late with any advice.
but you did mention coyotes. if you have them, you have foxes, ***** etc.
I have Maremma LGD. in fact I have some 4 week old puppies right now which will be ready for new homes around the middle of Feb, 2018.
they are similar to GP, or Anatolian.
family friendly, but still do their job which is to keep all unwanted animals away.
I live in central Wisconsin.
where do you plan to have these goats ?
.....jiminwisc.....


----------

